# The Masque in Dioclesian.......



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Baroque ( music for the play) by Henry Purcell.

Not opera, but wonderful soprano, tenor, bass and chorus set to a interesting and charming play....where would this fit into our classical forum? Chuck


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

There's a thread for vocal music.
But I'm fine with your post being here. Maybe we should call it "early operetta" or something.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have Purcell's _Dioclesian_ played by The English Concert/Trevor Pinnock. Lovely recording.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

There is an interesting article here about the evolution of English masques into opera - relating to John Blow's Venus and Adonis.

I've just coincidentally been listening to this.










It's not quite up to Dido and Aeneas but it's pretty good.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's [Blow's _Venus & Adonis_] not quite up to Dido and Aeneas but it's pretty good.


And gets better with each listening, in my experience. I heard/saw a live performance of this a few months ago at the York Early Music Festival (Sophie Daneman as Venus and Giles Underwood as Adonis) and it was one of the year's highlights.


----------

